# Iam looking for a Masonic Ring ..........please help



## daopqc (Dec 17, 2009)

I have been looking for a masonic ring for alittle over a year. I have came across some but I have not found one that I really like. I have seen some on ebay and found some on the net but iam not to sure if they are legit or not. What iam really looking for is a vintage one, so I came here and iam askin my fellow brothers to guide me to the right place. If yall know of any legit websites or know someone willing to pass on there ring please let me know. Thank you brothers for taking the time to read and helping me out . Happy Holidays.


----------



## dhouseholder (Dec 17, 2009)

http://gordonsmasonicrings.com/

This brother conducts fair business and I highly recommend him! There are at least 5 other brothers at the lodge that have bought from him. My daily ring is the MM-173.


----------



## JTM (Dec 18, 2009)

gordon is probably one of the most famous on the internet.  his is great.


----------



## Bro. Stewart P.M. (Dec 18, 2009)

dhouseholder said:


> http://gordonsmasonicrings.com/
> 
> This brother conducts fair business and I highly recommend him! There are at least 5 other brothers at the lodge that have bought from him. My daily ring is the MM-173.



Brother Gordon comes highly recomended from me. I own two of his rings, a simple blue lodge version and a YR Commandry version. Both rings have either needed repairing or replacement (due to my mis-use) and Brother Gordon completed the work at an extremely low cost and often times free of charge.

At some point in time I would like to have a fancy gold Masonic ring, preferrably after I am out of the East. However in the mean time Gordon's products are attractive, reasonable, & durable; perfect for a working man such as myself. I own the following rings:

MM-030 & YR-006


----------



## Sirius (Dec 18, 2009)

Bro. Stewart said:


> Brother Gordon comes highly recomended from me. I own two of his rings, a simple blue lodge version and a YR Commandry version. Both rings have either needed repairing or replacement (due to my mis-use) and Brother Gordon completed the work at an extremely low cost and often times free of charge.
> 
> At some point in time I would like to have a fancy gold Masonic ring, preferrably after I am out of the East. However in the mean time Gordon's products are attractive, reasonable, & durable; perfect for a working man such as myself. I own the following rings:
> 
> MM-030 & YR-006


 
I have/had the MM30 for over 8 years. Then lost it the other night at work. I've been sick about it since. 

But about Gordon, ditto to all the above. I also have a PM ring from him. 

Don't be afraid of Ebay, just read very carefully. 

If you're looking for a vintage ring a good place to go is the local pawn shop. I know it sounds horrible, but you can find some nice gold rings at a reasonable price. I know a brother who wont pass a pawn shop without running int to look for rings. 

Good luck with the ring hunt. I'm on one also.


----------



## cemab4y (Dec 19, 2009)

I have a Gordon's ring, and I love it. I wear it when I am working overseas. (why risk losing an expensive gold ring?).  I suggest that you visit your local pawn shops, you can often find some antique rings there. I have a friend who sells some terrific antique rings. Email me directly, and I will give you his contact info.

As for myself, I found a terrific ring, for everyday use, in an estate sale. I have my Grampaw's heirloom ring, for special occasions. See this article:

http://www.srmason-sj.org/council/journal/dec99/martin.html


----------



## TexMass (Dec 30, 2009)

Sirius said:


> But about Gordon, ditto to all the above. I also have a PM ring from him.


 
I too have a MM ring from Gordon Spurlock.  I've had it 9 years now and never take it off.  I clean it with baking soda and it looks great.  How does the PM ring look?  Does the emblem come out large enough?  I've been wanting to get one.


----------



## John Schnitz (Jan 2, 2010)

My Brother  , I have purchased mine threw JoyJewelers.com 14 K soild back I saved 50% sane ring threw masonic exchange was 1300.00 I paid 650.00. They have many to choose from.


----------



## Blake Bowden (Jan 6, 2010)

http://www.masonsoftexas.com/misc.php?do=page&template=store

I know..blatant plug...great rings though!


----------



## bakweena (Jan 26, 2012)

im looking for one as well (born in texas)


----------



## BrotherCoffeen (Jan 28, 2012)

I went to Kay jewelers in the mall. They do not have any on-hand but ask to see their catalog with Masonic rings. They are quite expensive but definitely nice quality and distinct. I make payments on mine because it was a $1200 ring but it's up to you.  I want to order another one from the site the brothers were mentioning on this thread because you can wear them anywhere. Mine I wear but can't wear at work because I do not want to damage it.


----------



## Dow Mathis (Jan 29, 2012)

While I ordered my ring from Gordon Spurlock as well, and couldn't be more pleased (mine is MM 138), I can also recommend this ebay store: Wilson Brothers Jewelry. it is owned and operated by two of my cousins, and they're good guys.  I didn't order from them because I was on a pretty limited budget at the time (still am for that matter, lol), and the ring that I really liked was WAY out of my price range.  Take a look at their stuff.  LOTS of vintage items of all kinds.  The boys started this business when they were still in high school, as I recall.


----------

